# Gefuehlt viel zu warm Verbesserungs vorschlaege ?



## slotcar (6. Mai 2016)

Moin, habe seit heute einen I5 6600K im einsatz auf 4.3Ghz und Frage mich ob die Werte denn alle so stimmen was Temperatur etc angeht.
Insgesamt kommt mir das ganze nÃ¤mlich ziemlich warm vor, die werte die im Anhang zu sehen sind waren u.a. von den spielen: WoW, Overwatch, Diablo 3 Ã¼ber 6-7 stunden

Temperaturen:
Unbenannt.png - directupload.net

Bild vom inneren:
DSC2579.JPG - directupload.net


Sollten neue LÃ¼fter her ? Ich hatte an die Corsair SP120 Gedacht da es mir halt auch ein wenig ums aussehen geht( WeiÃŸe Leds)
FÃ¼r die Grafikkarte eventuell auch eine WasserkÃ¼hlung ? Bin Ratlos was die Temperaturen angeht  


System: 

I5 6600K 
Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
Gtx 970 G1
Corsair RM 650
Corsair H105 + NB PL 2 x 2 im Pull aus dem gehaeuse raus nach oben 
2 HDD 1 SSD

Nachtrag: Gespielt wird auf einem 32" 2K Monitor


----------



## LP96 (6. Mai 2016)

Bei der CPU sollte alles im Rahmen sein.
Die Grafikkarte wird jedoch sehr warm (läuft ja ins Temperatur-Limit). Vielleicht kannst du da für bessere Gehäusedurchlüftung sorgen. Ansonsten mal im offenen Aufbau die Temperatur vergleichen.


----------



## slotcar (6. Mai 2016)

Leider gibt es keine möglichkeit das an die GTX 970 mehr luft ran kommt, 

was hältst du von der Idee meine Wasserkühlung an die Gtx 970 anzuschließen und eine H80I für meine CPU zu holen macht das sinn ?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (6. Mai 2016)

Das Problem gab es schon öfter. Die GraKa bekommt dort unten vom Luftstrom zu wenig ab und zieht zT ihr eigene warme Luft.
Es gab in dem Fall den Ratschlag, per Schablone den Luftstrom des Gehäuselüfters in der unteren Front zur Grafikkarte zu leiten.


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Mai 2016)

Der Fehler ist, das man die Grafikkarte meistens im ersten PCIe Slot rein steckt, immerhin ein Tick neben der  IOH, geht man ein Steckplatz weiter sitzt man genau unter der IOH, die IOH wird sehr sehr heiß, egal bei welchem Brett, deswegen wäre es auch klüger die Grafikkarte abseits des IOH rein zu stecken.

wie wäre es mit einer fertig WK? Mit Trossel Kabel bekommt man auch eine sierene zum schweigen, ein 7v Adapter reicht in den meisten Fällen aus.

quick Tipp, kauft lrin billig Kabel aus dem eBay, mir ist schon was abgeschmort ohne das ich was mitbekommen habe, hab es erst beim basteln gesehen, seit dem kaufe ich kein billig Kabel mehr, sprich für etwas qualitatives sollte man höchstens ein wenig mehr zahlen, glaubt mir erspart Nerven und Geld.


----------



## slotcar (6. Mai 2016)

Ok dann andere Frage,

Hat jemand eine schöne Wasserkühlungslösung für mich sprich für Gtx 970 als auch für die CPU? Keine all in one, eine die beides abdeckt. 

oder eventuell doch auf die Pascal generation warten und eine Hybrid Karte kaufen ?


----------



## KonterSchock (6. Mai 2016)

Da gibt es tatzächlich was, was GPU und CPU kühlt, ID-Cooling Hunter Duet Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ansonsten kann ich das hier empfehlen, CPU mit WK und GPU mit murpheues2, aber eigentlich müsste die 970gtx auch ohne Umbau sehr kühl sein also da sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit, bei einer 390 schon eher.

du musst deine CPU unter Kontrolle bekommen, eine heiße CPU bedeutet meist schlechte Ausbeute, aber muss es nicht, vielleicht ist deine Kühlung an sich für'n po.


----------



## slotcar (6. Mai 2016)

Also habe das System sowohl mit als auch ohne GPU Auslastung mal getestet und siehe da sobald nur CPU gestresst wird komm ich maximal auf 60 grad mit einer Übertaktung auf 4.3 GHz mit GPU Auslastung  auf locker 67 grad+.... meiner Meinung nach liegt es daran das die Graka zu viel wärme abstrahlt und die Lüfter vom Radiator die Warme luft durch die Lamellen pustet und dadurch die CPU einfach keine chance hat "kühl" zu bleiben 

Airflow habe ich jetzt so gut es geht probiert zu optimieren momentan sieht das ganze dann so aus: 
image1.JPG - directupload.net

image2.JPG - directupload.net

hat jemand noch vorschläge ? würde ich eventuell über eine Lüftersteuerung Bessere ergebnisse erzielen können? hatte an eine NZXT Grid v2 gedacht weil über die onboard bzw die AI Suite können die NB z.b. nur auf 1300 drehen und der Bequiet hinten nur auf 680?

Auf meiner einkaufsliste würde dann jetzt stehen:  1x Corsair AF140mm(für den transport der warmen luft nach außen, Hinten), NZXT GRID V2, NZXT Kraken G10 + H80i v2(GTX?) oder von Artict die 140/120mm AIO lösung. 
was meint ihr ?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Mai 2016)

Soviel Geld investieren? Ein normaler Towerkühler würde alle Probleme mit einmal beheben. 
Sry falls ich dich in deinem AiO Kaufrausch unterbreche, aber das Temperaturproblem bleibt auch mit einer AiO für die GPU.

Mmn staut sich die Luft um deinen Sockel, bzw bekommt nur von der GPU. Gleichzeitig "kühlst" du die CPU dann mit der Abluft der 970.
Die Wärme an der GPU entsteht doch vor allem an den Spannungswandlern, daran ändert eine bessere Chip-Kühlung nur geringfügig.
Jeder Towerkühler wäre optimaler für dein Gehäuse und Luftstrom, sofern er passt. 

Hab solche Experimente vor einiger Zeit auch durch gemacht.

Sry falls dir das zu OT erscheint aber hab ähnliche Erfahrungen und nun Ruhe. 

Mag sein das irgendwo 100-200Mhz OC auf der CPU ungenutzt bleiben aber.


----------



## slotcar (7. Mai 2016)

ich muss immer daran denken: Phanteks EVOLV ITX Review - EVGA 98  Hybrid + Corsair H1 5 (Watercooled Build) - YouTube   das Funktioniert ja auch!

Wenn ich doch aber die Karte kühler bekomme habe ich doch generell nichtmehr das Problem das der Radiator die warme luft abbekommt ? bzw wenn ich mir jetzt den 140mm AF von corsair bestelle habe ich schonmal einen deutlich besseren airflow ?


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Mai 2016)

Ich gebs auf,  ja durchs Lüfter bestellen hat man besseren Airflow.  Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## hanrot (9. Mai 2016)

Natürlich kannst du dir auch eine Wasserkühlung auf deine 970 schnallen, der Widerspruch sollte aber schon an diesem Satz klar werden. Wenn du hinten einen dickeren Lüfter montierst könnte dir das vielleicht ein oder 2 Grad CPU Temperatur bringen, an deiner GPU Temp. ändert das aber nichts. Eine im Heck ausblasend montierte AIO der GPU würde das Hitzestau Problem vermutlich wirklich etwas verbessern, Geldverschwendung ist es aber trotzdem. Du hast mit der 970 eine der kühlsten Karten in diesem Segment überhaupt und es eigenltich nicht nötig. Wie Shorty schon zu erklären versucht hat liegt das Problem nicht bei dem Chip auf der Karte, sondern bei den Spannungswandlern. Diese werden auch durch deine AiO NICHT entlastet. Hier bräuchtest du eher noch eine gekühlte Backplate.
Wirklich besser werden deine am Temperaturen am ehesten wenn du in ein anderes Gehäuse umziehst.


----------

